# How full to fill the jars for the best cure?



## gman101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, here is a question that I cannot find a clear answer to, which is: How full should the jars be for proper curing? Or does it even matter?

Typically, after drying most of the way I place my crop into mason jars, filling them about 3/4 full. I have done this with the thought that there is more air inside the jar, and it allows for movement of the buds when I agitate the jar before daily venting. Also, the first couple of days have more time with the jars open as the moisture level balances out.

Simply stated, is it better to leave some space in the jar or fill it full, and if anyone does know or have an opinion on this I would also like to know why as well.


----------



## smutpeddler (Sep 8, 2009)

fill it to the top. you just need to empty them out once a day for a few days and rearrange them. dont forget to burp in between.

when you open the jar, youll notice the buds will be moist again. too much moisture for too long, you could be screwed. just pay real close attention for at least the first week or two. mold can come out of nowhere if left unchecked for a day.


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 8, 2009)

keep filling them 3/4 its fine. If you fill them full theres a greater chance of mold and moisture build up


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with 3/4.

I love looking at mason jars full of buds...


----------



## snail240 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wasted space is for rooks. Just burp it and keep your eye on it. If you fill up the jar it will cure faster less room for air. If you keep half the jar empty that half is filled with air and you are not curing properly. Keeping the bud away from air is what cures it not locking them in a jar half full with air they are just drying out slower not curing.

You would have to keep it sealed twice as long to get the same smell and taste because less bud with more air=longer cure. More bud with less air=shorter cure better product.

Same goes with wine only the good companys got barrels the size of your room made of the right wood putting more product in a space with the same amount of air as you would in a little barrel at home or small company. 

In other words if you could find a jar that war perfect sized to put your HOLE crop in and cure in the same container it would be better then all of the above. But if your using small jars fill them up to the top or dont but their is a science to it just like making fine wine.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 8, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Wasted space is for rooks. Just burp it and keep your eye on it. If you fill up the jar it will cure faster less room for air. If you keep half the jar empty that half is filled with air and you are not curing properly. Keeping the bud away from air is what cures it not locking them in a jar half full with air they are just drying out slower not curing.
> 
> You would have to keep it sealed twice as long to get the same smell and taste because less bud with more air=longer cure. More bud with less air=shorter cure better product.
> 
> ...


I somewhat agree with this, but more bud = more moisture = more mold hazard. 

I fill to 80% and cure in a vacuum, so air and mold aren't an issue, but I do let the herb air out, when I see moisture forming inside the jar.


----------



## TheGreenBiologist (Sep 8, 2009)

I was always told 3/4 - 7/8 full


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 8, 2009)

I go with 3/4 full. The statement that it will cure faster if the jar is full is odd as a nice slow cure gives better smoke..


----------



## snail240 (Sep 8, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I go with 3/4 full. The statement that it will cure faster if the jar is full is odd as a nice slow cure gives better smoke..


It does cure faster but it gets better the long it sits in jars regardless of methods.

For you to make wine as good as big wine company would take 20 years it takes them 3 months and it taste better.

Its because less oxygen more product less decomposing. They use wood so they can have almost ZERO space in the berral but if it needs oxygen so it doesnt spoil it can get it from the wood. 

Big jars filled to the top will smell better and taste better then a crop cured in baby food jars plane and simple.


----------



## MrFishy (Sep 8, 2009)

I fill mine to probably 9/10ths, but have all the time in the world to keep an eye on things. If not, I'd likely do 7/8ths.


----------



## gman101 (Sep 8, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Wasted space is for rooks. Just burp it and keep your eye on it. If you fill up the jar it will cure faster less room for air. If you keep half the jar empty that half is filled with air and you are not curing properly. Keeping the bud away from air is what cures it not locking them in a jar half full with air they are just drying out slower not curing.
> 
> You would have to keep it sealed twice as long to get the same smell and taste because less bud with more air=longer cure. More bud with less air=shorter cure better product.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I wanted to hear... Cool. I only grow a little for personal stash, and unfortunately this year had to harvest early (SUCKS!), but space is a premium to get it into a dozen 1qt mason jars. 

Thanks for the input to all!


----------



## gman101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I somewhat agree with this, but more bud = more moisture = more mold hazard.
> 
> I fill to 80% and cure in a vacuum, so air and mold aren't an issue, but I do let the herb air out, when I see moisture forming inside the jar.


Hazard noted... Thanks! My usual challenge is to keep it from drying too fast cause it be hot and dry here most of the time.


----------



## snail240 (Sep 9, 2009)

Check every six hours and you wont get mold. Stoned people usually get mold the only jar they have been checkin on is the one they are smokin out of LOL. Happens to the best of us but it didnt have to do with how full the jar was. Had to do with how full they where.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

If your herb is properly dried....mold won't be an issue. I do not agree with emptying the buds out and repacking them. Every time you touch or disturb the herb....trichs come off. Burping is all that is required.

Don't disturb the herb.


----------



## dankillerbs (Sep 9, 2009)

"If your herb is properly dried....mold won't be an issue. I do not agree with emptying the buds out and repacking them. Every time you touch or disturb the herb....trichs come off. Burping is all that is required. Don't disturb the herb."

I agree with this guy... If you are drying them to the point that the stems snap before putting them in jars you will be fine with just opening your jars once a day... Just make sure they are dry enough before you jar and there is no problems...


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 9, 2009)

gman101 said:


> Ok, here is a question that I cannot find a clear answer to, which is: How full should the jars be for proper curing? Or does it even matter?
> 
> Typically, after drying most of the way I place my crop into mason jars, filling them about 3/4 full. I have done this with the thought that there is more air inside the jar, and it allows for movement of the buds when I agitate the jar before daily venting. Also, the first couple of days have more time with the jars open as the moisture level balances out.
> 
> Simply stated, is it better to leave some space in the jar or fill it full, and if anyone does know or have an opinion on this I would also like to know why as well.


half way and not jam packed either they need to breathe


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a question about this topic. most people say you should cure for 2 weeks but you can go as long as 2 months. and the longer the cure the better right? other than burping and checking for mold is there any reason to even take the buds out of the jar?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

No..... you don't ever have to take them out of the jars after they are cured. If you want to keep the weed for an extended period.... seal the jar and slip it in the freezer. Personally I like to cure at least 3 to 4 weeks.....


----------



## MrFishy (Sep 9, 2009)

No real reason, until you're ready for a buzz. (Once you reach that "can't mold" stage.)

Cool, dark storage works for me. (Root cellar)

I do suck any remaining air from finished product w/this sealer


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Sep 9, 2009)

much obliged c-jax


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Sep 9, 2009)

MrFishy said:


> No real reason, until you're ready for a buzz. (Once you reach that "can't mold" stage.)


 thats what im sayin. instead of having a bag of buds just keep a jar o buds. do you think it will continue to cure better and better? or is there a limit?


----------



## MrFishy (Sep 9, 2009)

Just gets smoother and smoother (better) . . . you might see some degradation after several years, or if stored wrong (heat/light)
Pretty much no limit.

And seeing folks stick my weed in baggies makes me sad. As a medi-grower, patients are offered jarred product in my circle. (with the understanding to return clean jar at next _meeting_.)


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

I find my weed lasts a year or so in the freezer. The only food item that will never degrade is honey. Everything else will suffer eventually. If storing in the freezer after it is FULLY cured...pack the heck out of it....air is the enemy.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If your herb is properly dried....mold won't be an issue. I do not agree with emptying the buds out and repacking them. Every time you touch or disturb the herb....trichs come off. Burping is all that is required.
> 
> Don't disturb the herb.


So if there's moisture forming inside the jar you leave the buds packed? I think not


----------



## snail240 (Sep 9, 2009)

ive weed in a safe for 3 years and it was dank still. Well it wasnt all that nice to began with thats why it sat for 3 years. Some cheap fireproof safe no freezing needed. Freezing dryed my stuff out right as soon asit wasnt frozen anymore it was some crumbly dry buds.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

I have never had moisture form in my jars......You should be burping more or ur not drying enough. It's important to burp in a low RH room. I do it directly in front of the A/C unit and let that air course through my jars...it's about as dry an air as I can manufacture.


----------



## snail240 (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I have never had moisture form in my jars......You should be burping more or ur not drying enough. It's important to burp in a low RH room. I do it directly in front of the A/C unit and let that air course through my jars...it's about as dry an air as I can manufacture.


Thats genious really if you think about it. That cold air wont dry them all the way just move the air and replacing it. 

Like some sort of cool air vacume seal prevent mold like a mofo to.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, you want to burp those jars with very dry air. If you open those jars up and the inside of the jar has a RH of 30 and the room is 60RH..... guess what.


----------



## gman101 (Sep 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, you want to burp those jars with very dry air. If you open those jars up and the inside of the jar has a RH of 30 and the room is 60RH..... guess what.


This is absolutely correct as buds are hygroscopic (they will absorb moisture from the air), so I too burp my jars in relatively dry conditions, and if I find that a jar needs a tad more drying I will only open it to dry when the humidity is low. 

One thing here I see as a common thought is not to disturb them. Honestly, I was under the impression that it was good to gently agitate the jars, so as to get the air in the jars laden with essential "stuff" so to speak. With the air 'laden', the environment is best for curing... or so I had heard and thought. Interesting...


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

It's just that it's not hard to rub trichs off. If you are going to me smoking the bud...u want it as heavy as possible.

I find the air has no problem mixing in the jar. Now I don't pack the heck out of my jars either. Only for long term storage do I pack tight after it is fully cured. Then I can usually get 2 jars into one.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Sep 10, 2009)

*Fill to about 3/4 full so that you can tip the lid end down at about 45 deg and slowly roll the jar to reposition everything inside before burping. Once it is cured, then fill your jars to consolidate. If you fill your jars from the git-go, you will have to empty them every time to reposition the bud, increasing damage and shake.*


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Fill to about 3/4 full so that you can tip the lid end down at about 45 deg and slowly roll the jar to reposition everything inside before burping. Once it is cured, then fill your jars to consolidate. If you fill your jars from the git-go, you will have to empty them every time to reposition the bud, increasing damage and shake.*


Makes sense. Maybe I'll dry more thoroughly before jarring next time, but I'm more interested in a very slow cure this time around. 

Most experienced growers say they fill 3/4 to 80% so I think we can rule out packing the jars. 

And be careful not to fondle your buds with your fingers - that's just common sense


----------



## haze2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok so after the plant has already hung, and you put them in jars to an X known amount how often do you want to burp?? When you do burp?? how long should I burp?? Should the nugs be pulled out of the jar or left in??


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 11, 2009)

What does burping mean?? Please explain!! Thanks


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 11, 2009)

Burping means to open the jar and allow air exchange to take place. Out with the old, in with the new.

Again, I never get condensation in my jars, and I usually burp them once or twice a day. Some seem to prefer to do it more than that, but I've never had problems my way and it's easier. NO, don't take the buds out...the air can easily get all through the buds. I open mine to burp right next to the A/C unit and hold them right up to the vent. This is the driest air I can produce. 
Of course don't pack the jar too tight. You can add some later from other jars after curing is totally complete, which is about a month. You can smoke anytime after it is dry, but the taste will improve as it ages.


----------



## snail240 (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL Cracker you just saved so many people mold problems. They should send you a check of $200 a peice putting wet buds in jars would have costed them more right? 

Just so everyone knows waking up in the morning and THINKING you got a bunch buds to smoke and then realizing you got lots of mold to smoke is about a shity as shity gets. You can mark it down as one of those shit days nothing goes right because mark my words damnit it doesnt stop with just that! Oh no you get gang rapped by the grow devil and everything goes wrong for about 2 weeks. All because you got excited and got baked and forgetfull.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

In the beginning of any growers life, mistakes are made.... plants don't grow as big as u'd want. There's nute burn, thrips, caterpillars, PH problems, over/under watering....... but you learn and somehow you get to the harvest. 

You are there! You've done it!! Then unfortunately, you take all those months of work and attention and concentrate it all into a few jars. Now if you lose a plant early on.... u mope a bit, but really, no worries. But to go through all of the problems and then lose it all in the jars..... that can lead to real depression... Now u need some weed badly...but!!!! More depression..... and that's how George Bush finally decided to become President all those years ago. He couldn't get past the curing phase.


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 12, 2009)

Cracker Jax is right on with this one, guys!
Thanks, CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy to help ... always. 

By the way I'm eating burritos with hot salsa .... I may be indisposed in a bit ..


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 12, 2009)

That clears it up...Thanks


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Sep 12, 2009)

great thread..


----------



## badboomsxy (Sep 13, 2009)

Some of my stash was great after just drying, but most of it smells like hay and it's been over a week curing in jars now. I've read that this could be due to early harvest and I've also read that this is normal. Thoughts?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, it's true. Early harvest is a very common malady. You are not alone. Personally, I prefer to snip a bit off of each plant and slowly sample them as they draw to a close. I get a window into which plant is really performing well, and which ones need to catch up.... if they can. I harvest this way....


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

question if ya bud do get mold is it a waste or what do i do


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 13, 2009)

The trick is to get it early. You can cut it out with some small sharp scissors. There are fungicides out there, but I've found cutting it out to be the most effective. 
If it gets away from you, you will have to weigh the loss of bud against letting the plant finish. If the buds don't reek of mold.... iso hash is the last option.


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The trick is to get it early. You can cut it out with some small sharp scissors. There are fungicides out there, but I've found cutting it out to be the most effective.
> If it gets away from you, you will have to weigh the loss of bud against letting the plant finish. If the buds don't reek of mold.... iso hash is the last option.


i just caught it only been in the jar one day and it doesnt stink of mold it has the just started mold smell it like white hairs on them but this is like almost 2 and half weeks into curing


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

othehustla said:


> i just caught it only been in the jar one day and it doesnt stink of mold it has the just started mold smell it like white hairs on them but this is like almost 2 and half weeks into curing


by the way its cut already and in the process of curing so it not on a plant thats growing


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 13, 2009)

Yah, I figured that from the first post. mold takes on an ammonia smell in jars. Sometimes it makes it a bit lemony as well. U'll need to really keep an eye out for moisture. It can help mold move quickly.


----------



## othehustla (Sep 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, I figured that from the first post. mold takes on an ammonia smell in jars. Sometimes it makes it a bit lemony as well. U'll need to really keep an eye out for moisture. It can help mold move quickly.


 thank you i m learning alot this is my first grow


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a blast!! U'll never look back....


----------



## MagicA (Sep 13, 2009)

MrFishy said:


> No real reason, until you're ready for a buzz. (Once you reach that "can't mold" stage.)
> 
> Cool, dark storage works for me. (Root cellar)
> 
> I do suck any remaining air from finished product w/this sealer


If you use this sealer do you still need to burp the jars everyday for the first few days then re-seal? If not that would be a great investment if it works with standard mason jars!


----------



## Pnuggle (Sep 14, 2009)

Crackerjax, when you say that you hold the jar in front of the AC unit, do you mean to tilt it and allow air directly inside the jar? or do you mean let the dry, cool air travel across the rim of the jar and.. pull the old air out? also, how long do you run it under/next to the AC unit? <1 minute?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 14, 2009)

I do both..... first I open the jar and then tilt it almost 90 degrees. I let the air really wash around in there for about 30 seconds. Then I tilt it almost back to normal and "lip" it like U described. Just to make sure I get 100% exchange. Only 10 secs or so with the last bit. Each jar takes about 40 secs.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 14, 2009)

I use a brown paper bag in order to dry my buds before I put them in mason jars.
After the initial drying phase I put the buds into a bag and roll the top of the bag down to seal the buds in. This slows down the drying process rendering the buds jar ready. I keep them in the bags for a few days or a week or so, depending on ambient humidity and temps.
I never put buds in a jar until I can snap the branch in the middle of the bud. If it still bends a little the bud is not dry enough. I check the buds a couple of times a day, and upon feeling the little twig in the center of the bud crack, I put them in a jar and burp the jar a couple of times a day until they are sufficiently dry for longer term storage/curing.
I like to fill the jars apx. 3/4 or so.


----------



## Pnuggle (Sep 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I do both..... first I open the jar and then tilt it almost 90 degrees. I let the air really wash around in there for about 30 seconds. Then I tilt it almost back to normal and "lip" it like U described. Just to make sure I get 100% exchange. Only 10 secs or so with the last bit. Each jar takes about 40 secs.


and after that, you close the jars? or do you let them sit open for 5, 30, 60 minutes? thanks cracker buddy


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 14, 2009)

I close them right up. I don't want to dry the buds out...that's already been done. You need to have some moisture in there, just not enough to produce condensation.


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 14, 2009)

snail240 said:


> It does cure faster but it gets better the long it sits in jars regardless of methods.
> 
> For you to make wine as good as big wine company would take 20 years it takes them 3 months and it taste better.
> 
> ...


That makes no sense and YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. When making wine CO2 is created and is released through the container by an airlock. All oxygen is expelled within 24 hours and the CO2 creates a contam barrier. The containers are not without extra space in them. In fact without space you would loose a lot of wine out the airlock during initial fermentation. And yeah it doesn't NEED OXYGEN and it doesn't grab it from the wood. Wood chips are used for flavoring. I just hate it when someone talks like they know the facts and then others don't know that they are really just talkin out their ass. 

Good drinks take time no matter what. Dom Perignon isn't released for 7 or more years from bottling, You can't speed the chemical proccess.


----------

